# Squarp Hapax vs Polyend Play



## Tomavatars (May 22, 2022)

Hi there!

I'm asking this question as these two beasts seems a lot of fun and I can't decide between the two of them.

I aim to go back to live music and I'm looking for a cool sequencer, essentially to play with Bitwig. 

What I like about both of them are the powerful generative functions and straightforward workflows.

What I prefer in Hapax is the fact that the generative functions seems more powerful, that you can play 2 projects simultaneously as well as hotswap them live without breaking the flow, that it seems deeper than Play.
What I dislike is that is not having great features from the Play explained below 🙂
It also seems a bit less instant fun like the Play.

What I prefer with play is the pick and play function, even if the sample engine is limited, I'm finding very fun to be able to add different samples with different parameters on the same lane. I love the repeats and the randomise functions. Having direct mute and solo on the grid is cool as well. I absolutely love the punch in effects! Play seems to be very very cool for instant fun.
What I don't like it's the connectivity limitation and the sample limitation. I also don't like at all that there not a 2 project swap like the Hapax.

Here are two videos from Loopop that are great.

But I still can't decide.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## addhitman (May 24, 2022)

I'm in the same boat and I've concluded that the Hapax is ultimately the better option. I've watched both of those videos many times and I've also noticed that Jeremy (Red Means Recording) has held onto his. Siv and Jeremy both praise the Hapax as the ultimate sequencer. The play looks fun but is not really designed as well as the Hapax.


----------



## Tomavatars (May 24, 2022)

addhitman said:


> I'm in the same boat and I've concluded that the Hapax is ultimately the better option. I've watched both of those videos many times and I've also noticed that Jeremy (Red Means Recording) has held onto his. Siv and Jeremy both praise the Hapax as the ultimate sequencer. The play looks fun but is not really designed as well as the Hapax.


Yeah that are my thoughts too.
I wrote to Squarp and they are also working on more algorithms and functions as well. We might have some punch in effects in the future which is why I like the Play.


----------

